# FS: Tufa rock NEW SHIPMENT OF 1600pounds!



## BubbaGump_59

NEW SHIPMENT!!! tufa rock is 2.25 strait from mine 2.50 for cleaned its nice cause it works for reef and african tanks! 
its :
-VERY light, VERY porous
-cheap 
-Made of fairly pure calcium carbonate. Not only is this safe for your tank but it will naturally buffer your tank. Very similar in mineral composition to argonite sand.
-it's soft enough to carve into interesting shapes easily (i drill holes in mine easly)
-raises ph
-live organisms LOVE this stuff.
- its GREAT for biological filteration to!!!
making a site will have pic on there soon!!!! 
if theres interest with the rock around the Langley surrey and Vancouver area will plan a date when i can drop off multiple for people around the Langley area.

thanks if you have any questions just message me


----------



## BubbaGump_59

NEW SHIPMENT!!! tufa rock is 2.25 strait from mine 2.50 for cleaned its nice cause it works for reef and african tanks! 
its :
-VERY light, VERY porous
-cheap 
-Made of fairly pure calcium carbonate. Not only is this safe for your tank but it will naturally buffer your tank. Very similar in mineral composition to argonite sand.
-it's soft enough to carve into interesting shapes easily (i drill holes in mine easly)
-raises ph
-live organisms LOVE this stuff.
-GREAT for biological filteration!
if theres interest with the rock around the Langley surrey and Vancouver area will plan a date when i can drop off multiple for people around the Langley area.

thanks if you have any questions just message me
i am making a site! will have pictures on it soon!


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bump..........................................................


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids

How big are they?


----------



## BubbaGump_59

*FS: Tufa*

I have small piece's (from couple inches big) and large pieces (like 20+inches long) and everythig inbetween!


----------



## Hiab422

I got some of these rocks from Erin Friday nite 5 minutes with a small cement bit on the drill and the rock turned into this.
Aquarium pictures by 303Fan - Photobucket

I,ll figure out how to post the pic properly yet.
Thanks for the rock i,ll be getting more.


----------



## BubbaGump_59

nice! glad u like the rock!


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bump for the day


----------



## BubbaGump_59

daily bump-


----------



## BubbaGump_59

daily bump--


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bump----------


----------



## BubbaGump_59

to the top!


----------



## BubbaGump_59

to the top!


----------



## BubbaGump_59

to the top!


----------



## BubbaGump_59

nother day another bump


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bump to the top


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bump for the day


----------



## BubbaGump_59

daily bump still a little bit left


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bump it up


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spit.fire

Hiab422 said:


> I got some of these rocks from Erin Friday nite 5 minutes with a small cement bit on the drill and the rock turned into this.
> Aquarium pictures by 303Fan - Photobucket
> 
> I,ll figure out how to post the pic properly yet.
> Thanks for the rock i,ll be getting more.












for photobucket use the link that is called IMG CODE and just copy and paste it straight into here

almost any photo can be posted like this if you add [ IMG] infront and [ /IMG] behind the link without any spaces anywhere


----------



## tommytcchan

is this safe for freshwater with discus?


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bump  for the day


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bump it up!


----------



## fryingpan

what is the price?


----------



## BubbaGump_59

its on page 1  2.25 unwashed 2.50 washed


----------



## BubbaGump_59

daily bump~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bump it up


----------



## poiuy704

do you still have any for sale?


----------



## BubbaGump_59

another day another bump


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bump it up


----------



## triballurker

Do you have any left? Price? Pm me please


----------



## BubbaGump_59

pm sent. (price is on first page  )


----------



## BubbaGump_59

buuuuuuuuuummmpp


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bump it up


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bump......


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bump.....


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids

If you are around on Easter weekend i will take some. Inwill be in chiliwack for Easter.


----------



## BubbaGump_59

pmed you


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmp


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bummmmmmmmmmmmp


----------



## BubbaGump_59

Bump for new shipment have TONS on variety!!!!!


----------



## BubbaGump_59

Bump for new shipment! have TONS of variety!!!


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bump for the day!


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bump it up


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bump for a great day!


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bummmmmmmmmmmmmp


----------



## jay_leask

i take it these prices are per pound? do you have any pics yet?


----------



## BubbaGump_59

yup per pound. and i havnt gotten them yet works been very busy! im hoping to get some up after sunday


----------



## triballurker

Would like to come out and pick up some tufa from you maybe this Saturday.


----------



## BubbaGump_59

^ pm sent


----------



## BubbaGump_59

bump..................................................


----------



## EVANDU

want to see the pic


----------



## EdmondsAquarium

same question, but I doubt it



tommytcchan said:


> is this safe for freshwater with discus?


----------



## BubbaGump_59

ah sorry i didnt see that question! it does raise the ph up a bit so it all depends what level you have your fish right now i read a thing on discus and ph:

"In the wild, discus live in very soft (low GH) and acidic (low pH) water. Domestic discus can be kept in soft to moderately hard water (GH 3 to GH 14). Most discus are raised in a pH above 7 and many hobbyists report success with a pH of 8.5 or higher." but i dont keep discus so im not and expert at all just read a couple things...


----------



## BubbaGump_59

i had a computer crash so everything has been delayed sorry for the delay!


----------



## BubbaGump_59

Bummmppp soon to be sellng cured rock also


----------



## BubbaGump_59

Buump .......


----------



## effox

Merged threads, you can't post duplicate ads. Thanks.


----------

